# Piranha Dealer Busted In California On Tv



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a heads-up to set your TiVo's for the National Geographic Channel for Wednesday, December 22, 2010.

There's a new police-reality show on called "Wild Justice". One of the segments of this episode will be the California Fish and Game Department busting some guy selling piranha on Craigslist.

It shocks me that some people are so afraid of piranhas that the police will bust into a fish-keeper's house as if it were a crackhouse if there's reason to believe a piranha is inside.

Here's the link:
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/wild-justice/5464/Overview


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

OMG... people are selling *PIRANHAS* on the black market?!?!?









What kind of sick individual would even have anything to do with piranhas!
They're maneaters ya know...
Can strip a human to a skeleton in a matter of minutes!

("_Black market_" cracks me up... like it's a _re-he-he-he-heally_ bad thing...)


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Hide yo kids...hide yo wives...hide yo piranhas...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ArttyFish said:


> Hide yo kids...hide yo wives...hide yo piranhas...


You need to hide yo kids, hide yo wife, and hide yo husband because this saying is getting really old now.

Anyways cool find Bullsnake. There was also a piranha keeper busted on that show rescue ink. But they were donated to an aquarium and got to live their lives in a massive tank.


----------



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Hide yo kids...hide yo wives...hide yo piranhas...


You need to hide yo kids, hide yo wife, and hide yo husband because this saying is getting really old now.

Anyways cool find Bullsnake. There was also a piranha keeper busted on that show rescue ink. But they were donated to an aquarium and got to live their lives in a massive tank.
[/quote]
I remember seeing that Danny. It's always a shame when a keeper has all his fish confiscated. But I guess thats the risk assciated with keeping in an illegal state. Anyway thank you for the heads up Bullsnake! Will make sure to record it for sure


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

I get it. If something is illegal than it is illegal. No need to send in a SWAT team kicking doors in though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Just bumping this up to remind anyone interested in seeing the show.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

okay i got some questions what channel is national geographic on. and what channel is animal planet on? i have rogers on demand box and my discovery channel is on channel 42.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

Parsa said:


> okay i got some questions what channel is national geographic on. and what channel is animal planet on? i have rogers on demand box and my discovery channel is on channel 42.


You'll need to go on the website of your cable provider and look that up. 
I tried to look it up for you, but the Rogers website absolutely sucks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

So how was the show?


----------



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hasn't came on yet. Comes on in an hour


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Hopefully someone can record it and get it on the internet tonight


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

LOL What a joke.. a 15 year old selling piranha . They made it out to seem like it was a huge bust or something.. laughable at best


----------



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

I saw the very end on the piranha segment. Was it anything other than a few red bellies?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

shaneb said:


> LOL What a joke.. a 15 year old selling piranha . They made it out to seem like it was a huge bust or something.. laughable at best


DUDE WHAT A REBEL!!! hardened criminal right there.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> okay i got some questions what channel is national geographic on. and what channel is animal planet on? i have rogers on demand box and my discovery channel is on channel 42.


You'll need to go on the website of your cable provider and look that up. 
I tried to look it up for you, but the Rogers website absolutely sucks.
[/quote]
thanks alot budd, i appreciate it.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

missed it, anyone see it on the internet? I searched youtube and torrents and haven't found anything yet.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Never mind someone finally got around to uploading it to a torrent site.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Darn missed it but I saw a video where they took a shark, not sure what kind, from a display tank and the guy had all the papers for it and has had it for 13 years. I dont see the difference between a dealer having an evasive species in a display tank that is not for sale from a frign zoo that has one on display. Illegal or not havnt people figured out that people are going to do whatever the hell they want no matter what? Be it pets or drugs. Hell people speed everyday and thats illegal. Im surprised gasoline isnt illegal yet. You can pass out from sniffn that stuff.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

HGI said:


> Never mind someone finally got around to uploading it to a torrent site.


Host before you post! Where?

http://hotfile.com/dl/91429057/3bb39cd/wild.justice.s01e06.piranha.crackdown.hdtv.xvid.momentum.avi.html


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Never mind someone finally got around to uploading it to a torrent site.


Host before you post! Where?

http://hotfile.com/d...mentum.avi.html
[/quote]

yess i wanna see tooooo


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's on IPTorrents as well


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> It's on IPTorrents as well


Downloading as we speak









That link is just for the people not on IPT


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

how can i download!!!!









nvm found it out


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't believe they showed up with a full riot team, shotguns and assault rifles.... they must be running out of real crimes to fight


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

HGI said:


> I can't believe they showed up with a full riot team, shotguns and assault rifles.... they must be running out of real crimes to fight


All for 2-2" and 10-1/2" reds..


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> It's on IPTorrents as well


Downloading as we speak









That link is just for the people not on IPT
[/quote]

hey how do u do the torrent thing


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

go on google, and search up utorrent, download it and this is what you use to download stuff.

next you use site like these listed to search for your torrent, find what your looking for and download the torrent file, then go in utorrent and upload the file and it will download the torrent for you.

http://torrentz.eu/ 
http://www.demonoid.me/

I mainly use https://www.funfile.org/ cause it so fast 1.5mb/sec transfer but you'll need a invite to that site, I have no invites to hand out right now sorry


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> It's on IPTorrents as well


Downloading as we speak









That link is just for the people not on IPT
[/quote]

hey how do u do the torrent thing
[/quote]

PM me your e-mail and I will send you an invite to IPT


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

that was a waste of time. Basically break down the door for a couple of red bellies. $300 for them!!!!!!!!! That is insane.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

maknwar said:


> that was a waste of time. Basically break down the door for a couple of red bellies. $300 for them!!!!!!!!! That is insane.


Yea I guess we should let everyone know its a 45 minute show and about 5 minutes was piranha.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link guys!


----------

